

Gmail Labs: Got the wrong Bob? - raghus
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/new-in-labs-got-wrong-bob.html

======
ianbishop
I bet that bank just let out a 'touché'

~~~
aaronz3
Beat me to it. I wonder how long this has been in development in relation to
that story breaking. Unfortunately, I don't believe it would matter in that
case as the sender wasn't using Gmail.

------
mr_justin
Darn, I thought this was something to deal with people sending you stuff that
was addressed to somebody else they know with the same name and nearly the
same email address. I'm not talking about people who have me in their address
book, just random people who fat-finger an email address.

------
rdoherty
Thank god. Having a fairly common first and last name, I actually do get an
email or two a month addressed to the wrong person. And it's usually addressed
to a lot of people.

Although I did kinda enjoy it from a voyeuristic perspective, you'd be
surprised what kinds of stuff people email to many of their close friends.

------
scotty79
I recently mailed short set of logins and passwords to my old customer instead
of my current customer. Source of my mistake was that these two people shared
both first and last name. Fortunately I felt uneasy and double checked to whom
actually I sent the email, and after noticing mistake I promptly changed
passwords and sent them to the right guy this time.

------
jsz0
My strategy is to do my bitching and backstabbing via IM and use e-mail for
legitimate work.

------
aditya
Wouldn't it make more sense to not autosuggest certain names in the first
place in that AJAX drop-down? This kinda feels like they're building a feature
to defend against another feature. Perhaps these guys need something else to
do?

~~~
snprbob86
If you normally mail Bob X and Alice, instead of Bob Y and Alice; however, you
frequently mail Bob Y. How would it know if you always type Bob's name first?

~~~
JshWright
From the post:

"Note that this only works if you're emailing more than two people at once."

If you're just e-mailing Bob (X|Y) it won't care (or help) at all.

~~~
snprbob86
Re-read what I wrote.

The grand-parent post suggests improved auto-complete, but that is invalid
because there is no additional information when entering the first of many
names. Google implemented this feature outside of auto-complete because it
only makes logical sense in the context of two or more recipients.

~~~
JshWright
Yep, sorry, I misunderstood the GP, and therefore misunderstood your reply.
Thanks for the clarification.

